# Alimentar disco SATA por usb ?



## Julian1942 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola foreros, una cuestion:
encontre un enchufe SATA externo en mi notebook, pero averiguando me dijeron que el disco que conecte va a necesitar energia de afuera, porque que se yo.
Mis preguntas son: existe algun tipo de adaptador para conectar por un lado al puerto USB y que me haga funcionar el disco? En caso de que no, me recomiendan algun case o similar (en lo posible con lugar para dos discos)?

Gracias !


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2012)

por aca(mexico), venden este cable ya viene con todo para conectar me parese buena opcion por el precio y tenes entradas ide y sata directo a usb
un abrazo

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-77194453-cable-adaptador-convertidor-usb-ide-sata-disco-duro-usb-20-_JM_


----------



## Julian1942 (Feb 23, 2012)

esta buena esa opcion, pero lo que yo busco es adaptar a USB solo la parte de alimentacion. Que la parte de datos sea via SATA asi aprovecho a full la velocidad


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Feb 23, 2012)

Los puertos *SATA externos* necesitan del disco tales caracteristicas que un pùerto USB no podrá brindarle al disco correspondiente (suficiente corriente y 12 V).
La respuesta concreta para esa pregunta es: *NO SE PUEDE*.

.-


----------



## Julian1942 (Feb 23, 2012)

Perfecto, eso es lo que queria saber.
Gracias!


----------

